# Cat-proof cages?



## Kestrel (Jan 1, 2009)

Right now, I have Bijou's cage in another room that is lockable, so that the cats aren't able to bother her. However, it would be so nice to have her cage in the living room so that she can be around the day's activities. Right now, Bijou's cage is way too tall and on too flimsy a cart that I would feel comfortable leaving it out in the living room when I am not home. I just have a feeling that if I left it out there, the cats would be able to pull it over if they stuck a paw in there...

Does anyone have any cage suggestions that are very sturdy, heavy, and otherwise cat-proof cages?


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Cages made like this I think would work ( I don't have cats though) Just a 6 month old pup who is afraid of the birds











http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=5059+10346+5063+13390&pcatid=13390


----------



## Lola's_mommy (Nov 30, 2008)

I have this cage and it works great for me. The spill guard makes it difficult for a cat walking on the floor to see Lola very well when she's inside it. It is incredibly sturdy. It is also a tall enough cage that I feel confident when she's perched on top if I am in the room with her. I've been very happy with this cage.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Here is a heavy cage with only 5/8" http://www.bird.com/itemdy00.asp?T1=533461+LGY I would not trust you cats not to try and eat Bijou it is probably best to keep him in a closed room when you can not be home. Cats have pasteurella bacteria in their saliva and one bite or scratch is a trip to an avain vet asap for Bijou.


----------



## Kestrel (Jan 1, 2009)

Those are good cage suggestions... Thanks for the input!

This is a cage I found on Craigslist that is in my area. It seems to have bars only on the back of the cage, the rest of it is acrylic-glass paneling. It has an exhaust fan system in it for air purification and circulation. Here's the cage...

http://ames.craigslist.org/hsh/986182573.html

Is a cage like this okay? Is it too small for a single tiel?


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

http://www.bird.com/itemdy00.asp?T1=502906+WHT This one is very large, has the proper bar spacing and is inexpensive by comparison.


----------

